# '11 Wilier cable rub...



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

On my '11 Gran Turismo, the cables cross in front of the head tube and rub along the side of it. I noticed rub marks and applied a piece of clear packing tape to protect. Is it a concern that the cables may rub the paint off? I guess I could use a nylon tie to bind them where they won't rub. Any one else have this problem?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Same deal here, different bike...common. I also used a small piece of clear packing tape and no worries.


**


----------



## StvPtrsn (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep, typical. LBS had some thicker clear pieces that were placed at the rub spots. Lizard Skins also makes a kit with clear or carbon fiber look pieces but it's a bit pricey for what it is.

Similar issue on my mountain bike but I used pieces of left over automotive clear bra material to protect the finish.

Steve


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

You can just buy those clear patches made specifically for this purpose at your LBS.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Great. Always looking for a reason to head to the bike shop!:thumbsup:


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

the best solution is shorten your FD and RD cable housing and make it even at center of head tube,problem solve and looks nice too,,:thumbsup:


----------

